# Suche PC-Games Magazine



## Crysisheld (11. April 2010)

Hallo, 

ich suche die PCG MAgazine mit den Testberichten von Doom3, Quake4, FEAR, FEAR Extraction Point, FEAR Perseus Mandate, Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare, und Stirb Langsam Nakatomi Plaza. Hat jemand diese Ausgaben und würde sie evtl. verkaufen? 

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Denis10 (11. April 2010)

Falls es dir nur darum geht, die Tests nachzulesen, die findest du auch hier, auf dieser Seite:
www.pcgames.de/Doom-3-dt-PC-16302/Tests/Doom-3-dt-332632/www.pcgames.de/Doom-3-dt-PC-16302/Tests/Doom-3-dt-332632/
www.pcgames.de/Quake-4-dt-PC-16635/Tests/Quake-4-dt-416541/
www.pcgames.de/FEAR-dt-PC-93780/Tests/FEAR-406560/
www.pcgames.de/Call-of-Duty-4-PC-200100/Tests/Call-of-Duty-4-Modern-Warfare-625284/
www.pcgames.de/Stirb-Langsam-PC-16458/Tests/Film-hui-Spiel-pfui-Bruce-Willis-macht-Kasperletheater-49298/
_
Das verlinken klappt leider nicht, da landet man nur jedesmal auf dieser Seite, Links musst du halt manuell kopieren_


----------



## Crysisheld (11. April 2010)

Hallo, 

nein ich hätte die Tests gerne in Papierform, da einige sehr schön gelayouted sind - Doom3 und Quake4 Test z.B. 

Bitte wenn irgendjemand diese Zeitungen mit den Tests hat und sie nicht mehr braucht meldet euch.


----------

